# Gram Scale



## robie (Feb 25, 2010)

I have some additives, which I need to weigh before adding to must/wine.
I looked out there for a scale that would weigh in 0.1 grams. Some are very cheap, but they also get mixed reviews from users.

I don't want to spend more than necessary. It doesn't have to be extremely accurate, +- 0.2 grams seems reasonable to me.

Anyone have a scale they like (don't like)?


----------



## wine_wizard (Feb 25, 2010)

I LIKE this one: ( for the money)
http://www.sciplus.com/search.cfm?utm_source=internal&amp;utm_medium=search&amp;utm_content=cf&amp;utm_campaign=celsearchtest&amp;formfield1234567891=438&amp;formfield1234567892=6&amp;formfield1234567894=&amp;term=scale&amp;btnHand.x=0&amp;btnHand.y=0


I also got the brass mass weight set further down ( $19 ) to check calibration from time to time. ( albeit these are NOT "laboratory" reference standards... ) also like it uses plain old AAA batteries
( also checked some LD Carlson chems that I got via George for the fun of it and this scales reading were spot on with the labelled contents...


also found this ref:
http://www.digitalscale.com/TritonT2.htm


----------



## Scott (Feb 26, 2010)

Go to a sale at the police department, they usuallyhave them. Let them know which chemicals you are weighing


----------



## JimCook (Feb 26, 2010)

Richard,


I purchased an Ohaus pocket scale a two years ago and this little thing rocks. Here are some notes, but I can't confirm where I purchased the scale. The calibration weight was not inexpensive, but I did notice that the scale tends to stay calibrated very well. This little guy handles up to 250g, which works for virtually all of the additives I need to measure for six gallon batches. 


When it comes to fruit wine or mead, I use a Salter kitchen scale, as it can handle up to 11 pounds or so. Both of these scales have performed to a stellar level and I've been very impressed. 


I also remember PeterZ mentioning at Winestock 2009 about using a gunpowder scale that measures in units called grains. He said that there was a very simple calculation to convert from grains to grams and it would give you a very high accuracy for measuring mass.


Depending on your budget, there are a wide variety of good tools available.


- Jim


----------



## robie (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## bruceberry (May 16, 2017)

JimCook said:


> Richard,
> 
> 
> I purchased an Ohaus pocket scale a two years ago and this little thing rocks. Here are some notes, but I can't confirm where I purchased the scale. The calibration weight was not inexpensive, but I did notice that the scale tends to stay calibrated very well. This little guy handles up to 250g, which works for virtually all of the additives I need to measure for six gallon batches.
> ...


Thanks for your information relating to the kitchen scale.


----------



## Johnd (May 16, 2017)

bruceberry said:


> Thanks for your information relating to the kitchen scale.



The post you responded to is over 7 years old, don't be surprised if you get no reply back. Glad you found what you were looking for!!


----------

